# Suggestions for Scene/Emo hair: PLEASE READ!



## IAmTheSouless (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi, so, I already have pink/purple dip-dyed tips, and I want to get a "scene/emo" haircut. I really like these types:


----------



## slinka (Oct 3, 2013)

First one.

Or go all-out rainbow-puke hair. Like the gorgeous Shrinkle here, only make it scene (maybe add some stripes like the first one):





Which might translate to something like this:





=p


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 11, 2014)

OK please please please help me!!! I am brown and I don't dye my hair ever, but, I really would like to have this style of hair, without the awesome colours as I won't dye. Do you think I'll suit it and how do you think I should get it cut? Short or medium to longish? Thanks for all the help, all comments and suggestions are a awesome help! &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 11, 2014)

I had to add, I love love love the second pic!! &lt;3 xox &lt;3


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 11, 2014)

I love these pics. 



> Hi, so, I already have pink/purple dip-dyed tips, and I want to get a "scene/emo" haircut. I really like these types:


----------

